# getting bottle babies to drink water out of a bucket



## TeamChaos (Apr 19, 2011)

We've got two lambs that were born in February. They've transitioned to food really well but they will NOT take a drink that isn't from a bottle. What do I need to do?


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 19, 2011)

Are they still being fed a bottle? 

As their milk intake is decreased at weaning time, they will get thirsty and drink water. Unless something weird is going on.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 19, 2011)

I totally agree with Ariel.

We had a bottle baby January 1st that we left in a small padlock with mom.  We never saw him drink, but weaned him off the bottle at 2 1/2 months.  Still have not seen him drink, but he must be because he is thriving.


----------

